# 8 hours in the rain...



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

...swinging for hybrids, to no avail. Hooked up with a lot of other nice fish though.



























































And on the way out, I figured I may as well throw the spinning gear. The fish gods smiled.

6 lb hybrid attacks my clown colored flat rap on the first cast, nearly killing me with excitement. 25 minutes later, my inferior drag still smoking, she comes to hand. 





















I'd like to thank God, Rapala & my wife for allowing me ridiculously long hours on the river chasing these beasts.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool pics, sounds like a good day. Rain is awesome for fishing


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice catch!

I tried it in the rain this morning, but it was slow. Managed to catch a couple bluegill and loose the two prince nymphs (a new pattern for me) I tied yesterday evening to try on the 'gills. The fish were holding tight to cover (downed tree) and my casting was a bit too close at times.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

hell yeah dude, good stuff!


----------



## Pappylachia (Jun 28, 2009)

Very enjoyable pictures and report.

8 hours fishing in the rain is way better than 8 hours at work!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

just set the top picture as my desktop background! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome job Fallen. I agree with others that those first pics on the stones are beautiful. It looks like you were right about them liking the pink/white clousers. Maybe it's just the angle you choose for your photos, but it seems like you have some of the nicest looking fishing holes I've ever seen. No houses, factories, trash, blah blah. It's hard to find those places anymore, at least around me. 

Nice work.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Great pics and nice work bringing in the hybrid.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Asweome Report man, those pics are great! Congrats on a great day on the river!!!


----------



## troller (Nov 20, 2004)

Beautiful pics man! Nice mixed bag, looks like fun!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Check out how tattered the crappie's tail is from swimming in the same pool as the vicious white bass & hybrids!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Intra, I'm fortunate enough to live along a very nice river system with a ton of access points that are hard to get to, which in turn equates to less people, trash & civilization in general. 

Believe me, I fish in some "not so pristine" spots too.


----------

